# Steamer from Penarth to Clevedon; Bakelite Museum and steam railway to Minehead



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

This was a grand day out. Anyone else done the round trip?





















The Bakelite Museum, Williton,















http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/penarth-clevedon-minehead.html


----------



## PAD1OH (Feb 7, 2009)

hey - I can't see from the quick scan of ytour link but where does the boat go from and does it link up with the steamer to minehead?

does it run all year? e.g. march

how much is it?


----------



## PAD1OH (Feb 7, 2009)

oh sorry - it's the waverley - only runs in June.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't want to be the annoying guy that derails the thread (no pun intended) but the Pavilion at Penarth Pier is in serious need of financial help, it's Lottery funding application has been turned down (thanks to London's Olympics). It's the hall-building at the entrace to the Pier.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2009)

lewislewis said:


> I don't want to be the annoying guy that derails the thread (no pun intended) but the Pavilion at Penarth Pier is in serious need of financial help, it's Lottery funding application has been turned down (thanks to London's Olympics). It's the hall-building at the entrace to the Pier.


There's a link to the Pavilion website in the article, if anyone's interested.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2009)

editor said:


> The Bakelite Museum, Williton,


The Bakelite museum looks amazing. I love bakelite items. I fell in love with bakelite objects when I was lucky enough to have a look round this museum back in the early 90s.

http://bvwm.org.uk/


----------



## jimadore (Feb 10, 2009)

*bakelite early plastic*

Lovely things were made out of bakelite , got a few items in out the shed,was told that all bakelite gives off a harmful gas in small  warm areas' is this true????


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice piece in the Mirror: Retro exhibits from 'UK's second dullest museum' - dedicated to vintage plastic


----------

